
Why you should consider technical debt to be real debt - guifortaine
https://blog.gitprime.com/consider-technical-debt-to-be-real-debt
======
kennu
Stopped reading half-way because an ad popped up over the text. I've made it a
habit to just close pages like that instead of bothering with dismissing
obtrusive ads.

